# Why is my Zebra Danio swimming weird?



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

One of my Zebra Danio in my ten gallon aquarium had been swimming weirdly recently, like it was very tailed-heavy and i watch as it have to wiggle very hard to remain balanced. It also sometimes dashes around the tank distressed and had not been eating well.
Its tail had been injured a while back, either due to fin rot or nipping. However, it had not worsen and had grown back in the most part. But even in its worst state, it didnt have much trouble swimming, and only recently starting behaving weirdly.

It is also quite old, i had it for more than 3 years now.

Please help!


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Are there any visible signs? Bloated? Sores?


----------



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

No, no physical injuries except for the injured tail from before.


----------



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

Maybe it is because of swim bladder disease, as recently i havent been feeding it, instead my dad might have over fed them.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Could be swim bladder or constipation? Did you fast him for a couple of days? 
It's too bad nobody else on the forum is giving you any tips. There are great fish experts out there. I'm sorry.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

I fine sometimes fish that are brought in in huge numbers from farms sometimes u get duds they seem fine at first then somewhere down the line the problems appear maybe bad genetics


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Sounds like some sort of swim bladder issue. Do a search on it...Often it's caused by constipation, which peas will help with, but also cutting down on feeding. Most fish do fine without food for a day or two.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A fish that isn't swimming properly generally has a swim bladder issue. This can be caused by a number of things; bacteria, injury, etc. etc. There are some standard treatments for sick fish such as adding salt, raising temperature, or medication. All of this is very hit and miss. If you can isolate the fish, set the temperature at around 80° and add some salt (not table salt), the fish might recover but not likely. Usually when a single fish gets like this you should separate it if possible, and just let nature take its course. Fish medicine is a very complex subject, and anything truly effective is way beyond the scope of the average aquarist's capabilities.


----------

